# Opps



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear Buddy fell in the canal yesterday (day after he'd been bathed!) he had no equafleece on so was wet through .
Anyway i couldnt be bothered to bath him again so when he was dry i sprayed him with doggy cologne,after id sprayed loads on i thought this dosnt smell right .
It was only bitter apple dog deterrent spray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG ....... then i just sprayed over the top with the colonge ! naughty parent!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've done something like that, but with my cockapoo's bed (and it was potty training spray)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie thought she could walk on water but turned out to be duck weed! She went under spluttered to surface then got out and gave me the ' I intended to do that' look. She had to fend for herself as the pond is at least 4ft deep in the middle and I don't do swimming! Shame I did not have camera.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess no puppies will wee on him Donna  .... oops sorry I shouldnt smile, but I can just imagine me doing the same sort of thing .. we are only human, mistakes to be expected


----------

